# Chen style in NYC



## CrushingFist (Mar 11, 2013)

After chatting with Xue Sheng, I wanted to open this to see if anyone else in NYC is/has trained in Chen style. 
As per my search I've found the following teachers in NYC. 

- Ren Guangyi (student of the current Grand Master Chen Xiaowang) 
- Yu Guoshun (found on Meetup group) 
- Chen Zhonghua (has a inner disciple in Long Island) 

Found these 2 instructors from shaolin-overseas.org  
- taichikungfuzen.com "student of Ren Guangyi going by the pics"
- wudangtaichinyc.com "teaches chen first then wudang" 


Thanks


----------



## windsorHerbalist (Mar 12, 2013)

Much respect for Chen Xiaowang, but I tend to feel that Chen Zhonghua's method seems more practical.
I think either of those will be very good.


----------



## CrushingFist (Mar 19, 2013)

windsorHerbalist said:


> Much respect for Chen Xiaowang, but I tend to feel that Chen Zhonghua's method seems more practical.
> I think either of those will be very good.



I feel the same way, the way Chen Zhonghua teaches also seems to be explained better imo. But what would I know.


----------



## CrushingFist (Jan 24, 2016)

Don't know how time flies and life gets in the way things.. But reviving an old thread looking for some insights. 
Has anyone heard of http://www.americanselfdefenseclub.com/Instructors/Dr.-Gang-Huang#.VqPhXCorKUk 
Dr. Gang Huang ? seems to teach Chen style Tai Chi but i cant find anything on the web regarding him.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2016)

The only thing that concerns me in his lineage is "Fuqui Yang". The reason is because that might me "Yang Fukui". And if it is he was openly called fraud by the Yang Family, I believe by Yang Zhenduo himself. Not because of his skill in Taiji but because of his claims to being a member of the Yang Taiji family and a grandson of Yang Shaohou, which he most certainly is not. Even his stories were easily debunked based on his age and the year in which Yang Shaohou died. There is a discussion on MT someplace I had with someone about this where I posted the link to what Yang Zhenduo actually said.

But with that said it appears that Wang Fengming is the real deal and was as student of Feng Zhiqiang. Also it appears that Wang also taught Qinna to the Beijing police as well. As for Chen Yu, he is real, of that there is no doubt. But due to a stroke he is no longer teaching like he use to.

So based on Wang Fengming and Chen Yu I would say he is worth checking out


----------



## Vajramusti (Jan 25, 2016)

windsorHerbalist said:


> Much respect for Chen Xiaowang, but I tend to feel that Chen Zhonghua's method seems more practical.
> I think either of those will be very good.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I think Chen Xiaowang is as good as they come-in teaching, understanding and application.


----------



## greytowhite (Jan 25, 2016)

I'd go through the student of Chen Zhonghua. After training under the Chen Xiaowang lineage and then with some Practical Method guys I think it's a better investment of time.


----------



## ChenAn (Jan 26, 2016)

I would go with Feng Ziqiang line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

